

Google+ on HackerNews - ColinWright

I'm wondering how many items will be submitted about Google+ here on HN.  There will be dozens of articles written about it, and many, perhaps most, will be submitted here.<p>As an experiment, would people find it useful to collect the links and discussions in a single place?<p>How about here?<p>(Added in edit: my suspicion is that this will get very few up votes and will therefore pretty much slide straight off the "newest" page.  We'll see.)
======
JoachimSchipper
To me, the value of merging stories would be in uncluttering the front page
and keeping the comments together; an "ask" post does neither.

That said, merging stories in the above way would be tremendously useful. Then
again, more people only upvoting one "canonical" story would also help - after
all, yet another article isn't terribly valuable.

------
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2706206> (nytimes.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2706214> (mashable.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2706219> (techcrunch.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2706229> (gigaom.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2706308> (wired.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2706369> (demo: google.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2706405> (google.com)

~~~
davorak
I think the support pages are the best place to get info and I did not see it
posted yet so:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2706918>

------
ColinWright
Another:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2707016> (techcrunch.com)

------
benwerd
fwiw, my take on it: [http://benwerd.com/2011/06/double-plus-google-finally-a-
mass...](http://benwerd.com/2011/06/double-plus-google-finally-a-mass-market-
enterprise-social-network/)

Google Takeout is a late addition to the mix, but it makes it that little bit
more awesome.

~~~
benwerd
... And then I tried Takeout. Exporting my Buzz account as a giant series of
tiny HTML files? Really?

